# I need contacts and help to try and save my knackered S700!



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

After 10 years and 350k all over Europe and Africa, and fulltiming for 6 years. My S700 is thoroughly knackered. Probably gets the prize for the most knackered and abused Hymer S700 in the UK! But I'm not complaining - I've had my moneys worth.

But funny thing is - everything still works! Engine is sound, underneath is OK, all the Truma stuff works.

But it leaks. The van front end got shaken to pieces in Africa. Cracks appeared at the window corners, windscreen started leaking, dash board disintegrated. I've done some really good running repairs, helped by some diamond guys, and the van front end is now stronger than original. But cosmetically it is a mess. And I still have occasional leaks.

I've reached the limit of my own skills - but I am not ready to scrap the van or sell it for a song - just yet.

Does anybody know any small outfit that knows these vans? Basically it needs the windscreen and front windows re-seating and resealing, and some repairs to the walls. 

I know Hambiltons were the best, but they are too busy and wouldn't quote. 

I have photos if anybody is interested - too embarrassing to post publicly!

Cheers

Ron


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

And I bet you have that brilliant 5 cylinder 2.7 litre Engine?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Why not try your luck with Hymer in Germany?

They might be pleased to have it back to assess how it has faired over the years and miles............

They can only say no...

Carl


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer repairs*

We used Autovan Services in Wimborne, Dorset. They did an amazing job on our dashboard....the chap used to work on boats and is very experienced.

May be too far for you though....

Sundial


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If the windscreen is the problem could Autoglass remove and reseal it for you? They are specialists in resealing that area....

Not sure if that would help, but it may give you an alternative route to follow...

Just a thought,

Dave


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: I need contacts and help to try and save my knackered S7*

I have photos if anybody is interested - too embarrassing to post publicly!

Cheers

Ron[/quote]

Post your photos on here fella. I for one would be interested to see it after that much use.....I've got a couple of old m/cycles I refuse to restore. They are what they are and are full of battle scars. I ride them regularly still...


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

What year is your van? 

We have a 93 version and would be happy to chat if yours is a similar era.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a Motorhome garage in Morocco that everyone raves about, perhaps more fitting (and cost effective( to have it made good there) perhaps?

Post your blog address too - I think I've misplaced it - unless it's still on my reading list and I've not seen your update. 

Safe travelling.


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Ron, could you post some pics on https://www.facebook.com/classichymers I picked up your post earlier and could have a look and offer some advice if needed. Many Thanks Jon


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys. Various answers to various posts…...

Sure I will post the photos - why not!

I was trying to avoid Autoglass - it's total pot luck which branch has the expertise. I was hoping to find a place that had definitely done Hymer, or at least MH windscreens and knew how to do a good job.

It's also a 93 Hymer.

Distance is no problem - we live in the van so we'll just camp out in the back. I'll check out the Dorset guy.

The cracks were just getting bigger, so the only option really was to chop out inside the cracks, widen them right out so the epoxy and fibreglass could get a good internal key.

And it worked - with the new steel sheet dash and the bolted through angle irons, I probably have the strongest Hymer front end in the world!

The only problem is that it leaks, and I'm sure it's the metal side windows, and the drivers door, which is really out of alignment.

I did think of going to Germany - there is a German web site just for S Class old Hymers, and I do have a german friend who will do some research. I also have heard about the old guys at Hymer HQ, who I am sure would at the very least give me loads of good advice, if not send me to a german man that can!! All possible!

But firstly I am going to get the windscreen replaced on insurance, rehang the drivers door with new seals - 12 quid a meter!! ouch…and strip out the old sealer on the two metal framed side windows and reseal them.

Then see what happens next big storm!


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys. Various answers to various posts…...

Sure I will post the photos - why not!

I was trying to avoid Autoglass - it's total pot luck which branch has the expertise. I was hoping to find a place that had definitely done Hymer, or at least MH windscreens and knew how to do a good job.

It's also a 93 Hymer.

Distance is no problem - we live in the van so we'll just camp out in the back. I'll check out the Dorset guy.

The cracks were just getting bigger, so the only option really was to chop out inside the cracks, widen them right out so the epoxy and fibreglass could get a good internal key.

And it worked - with the new steel sheet dash and the bolted through angle irons, I probably have the strongest Hymer front end in the world!

The only problem is that it leaks, and I'm sure it's the metal side windows, and the drivers door, which is really out of alignment.

I did think of going to Germany - there is a German web site just for S Class old Hymers, and I do have a german friend who will do some research. I also have heard about the old guys at Hymer HQ, who I am sure would at the very least give me loads of good advice, if not send me to a german man that can!! All possible!

But firstly I am going to get the windscreen replaced on insurance, rehang the drivers door with new seals - 12 quid a meter!! ouch…and strip out the old sealer on the two metal framed side windows and reseal them.

Then see what happens next big storm!


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*Photos*

photos


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*more photos*

what a pain to post photos!


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*and again*

what a pain to post photos!


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*photos*

what a pain to post photos!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Autoglass*

We had our windscreen replaced by Autoglass Leicester. They came out to us whilst we were overnighting at Brownhills, Newark. They were very experienced with Hymers and obviously do a lot of work - or used to when Brownhills were Hymer agents - on Hymers for Brownhills. They took our insurance details, details of the van and they ordered the windscreen from Hymer. All we had to do was to turn up. Great guys. HOWEVER, we had thought about getting it done when we were in south Wales and rang Autoglass there. They actually asked us to measure the windscreen. It didn't match up with what the guy on the phone expected but he said oh don't worry that's close enough. Needless to say we said thanks but we won't bother. As you say it depends on where you are.

We had our door fixed by Hymer HQ at Bad Waldsee. They have a jig so there is no messing about, job done and spot on.

Very interesting photos by the way.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

That old girl has certainly seen better days hasn't she!!!

Best of luck with getting her back into fine fettle - everything is do-able with time and patience..............

Keep us updated on progress - this really interests me.

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Ron, I have posted a link to your post here https://www.facebook.com/classichymers As Carl n Flo said this is going to take some time and patience to get your 700 back up to speed but don't loose heart on it as its worth getting it sorted. Please keep us posted on how its going.


----------



## linnane (Dec 22, 2013)

*would love to see photos*

Hi Ron ,

yes photos would be good . I have an old S660 Hymer so don't worry about showing us the photos . Would like to help with work but not a brilliant DIY fixer . willing to put in some hours "labouring" for you though in return for some hymer wisdom !!

Thanks

Justin


----------



## linnane (Dec 22, 2013)

*photos*

Just seen the photos !! offer of a 2nd pair of hands still goes

Jusitn


----------



## chris99 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

We just used Autoglaze to repair two chips in our 1998 Hymer's windscreen and talking to the fitter (been with them 11 years) they regularly work on motorhomes including Hymers - picked them because they are just round the corner from us.

Extremely happy with the work, can't see the chip right in front of the driver at eye level and the bigger one further down and round the side is hardly noticeable!

Although based down here in Dorset they do work nationwide but are only about 4 or 5 miles from Autovan if you decided to use them for anything.

Also know a good locksmith (Tom Bowman Ltd for locks/keys - £50 for Sprinter key with immobiliser programmed on site so no faffing around driving into town) and vehicle electrician/security specialist as well if anyone needs them (Nick at Total Vehicle Solutions).

Hope this helps!


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Those cracks by the windows are stress cracks caused by the flexing - we have them on our S700 - but a bit smaller because we have not gone so far as you 

Peter Hambilton ( http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ ) pointed these out to us when we had him check out the van last week. In some ways I'd rather he had not!!

Cheers


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

cbrookson said:


> Yes mine started small, but were made huge by overloading the front bed and then going on safari!
> 
> I had to make running repairs as you can see in the photos. The repairs are sound - just ugly!
> 
> ...


----------



## glastry (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Autoglass*



MyGalSal said:


> We had our windscreen replaced by Autoglass Leicester. They came out to us whilst we were overnighting at Brownhills, Newark. They were very experienced with Hymers and obviously do a lot of work - or used to when Brownhills were Hymer agents - on Hymers for Brownhills. They took our insurance details, details of the van and they ordered the windscreen from Hymer. All we had to do was to turn up. Great guys. HOWEVER, we had thought about getting it done when we were in south Wales and rang Autoglass there. They actually asked us to measure the windscreen. It didn't match up with what the guy on the phone expected but he said oh don't worry that's close enough. Needless to say we said thanks but we won't bother. As you say it depends on where you are.
> 
> We had our door fixed by Hymer HQ at Bad Waldsee. They have a jig so there is no messing about, job done and spot on.
> 
> Very interesting photos by the way.


----------



## glastry (Nov 12, 2010)

*well i clearly did not post that one correctly!!*

sorry -I was trying to ask if you will say what your new windscreen has cost?
thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if Carl's suggestion to contact Hymer is a good idea. With the history of this van and your mega mileage and trip it could be good publicty for them. You should send them a link to this thread.


----------

